# New License Plate & Tint on the Goat



## Spiz641 (Jan 17, 2006)

Got My New Plates this weekend First nice day in a while so I cleaned up the Goat so tired of the Rain here in NY, Also Got her tinted 20% on the front 5% for the back windows.


----------



## dridgrunner (Jan 31, 2006)

Car looks great!!


----------

